# living in egypt



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

I am looking at all the forums tonigt just browsing and looked at egypt. Are ther many expats living there? what is the standard of living like ie medical coveage, cost of living ect: It is a country that looks really interesting but I know nothing about, would love to hear from expats living there and want to hear both sides good and bad


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Dj,

I find Egypt a strange country in as much as one day I love the next I hate it.
I am here to earn money so I don't feel as if it is home despite being here for years.
As a scot the fact that it is not raining is a plus for me.
My standard of living here is very high much higher than I could have anywhere else. but prices have certainly risen sharply this past couple of years and of course sterling has dropped in value.
Medical care is good, I do not have private cover but just present my bill to my boss when I have one.. I have had 4 operations here and received excellent care.
The pollution is horrendous, the noise of the traffic is constant and they drive with the gas pedal attached to the horn.
Foreigners are fair game to be ripped off, and if you are a woman the sexual harassment is relentless, Egyptan women also complain about the harassment.


----------



## sinini (Oct 25, 2009)

*people is not bad*

not all people r he same , in egypt as any country have bad and good people , u really find people will help u for nothing , other move around you o get ur money, harassment is i every where now in world not only in egypt , i have my own apartment , and good job for five years now , with out any problem in my life wit good friend in egypt , there r good police system in egypt can help u soonly , oter friends will help you to find save , cheap , good apartment , health care is good and near to e free , transportation is good and cheap y metro station all over cairo , any way u r welcome , looking to see you in cairo soon , to be friends
thx


----------



## cairoexpat (Nov 4, 2009)

2 million expat live here


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sinini I am well aware that they are good and bad all over the world, but we are talking about Egypt and what it is like here.


----------



## Rhudetz (Dec 11, 2009)

2million expats perhaps, but only about 20,000 US/Euro expats from what I've read. Seems like a lot of them are long-timers...


----------



## mohamed montasser (Dec 29, 2009)

egypt is a good country with good people for the one who can live there


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

dgjamison said:


> I am looking at all the forums tonigt just browsing and looked at egypt. Are ther many expats living there? what is the standard of living like ie medical coveage, cost of living ect: It is a country that looks really interesting but I know nothing about, would love to hear from expats living there and want to hear both sides good and bad


How you se Egypt also depends on which part you visit, Alexandria is not like Cairo and neither are anything like Hurghada or Luxor each of which have their own charms. Some love it here, others hate the dirt and noise filled environment. I see the weather, the beach, the excellent diving. I love the many friends I have made, both Western and Egyptian. I hate the constant offers/invitations from Egyptian men to be my friend. I love the way the traffic police stopped the cars to allow some elderly ladies to cross the roundabout in Cairo and the man who did the same in Hurghada to allow a cripple on his knees to cross. I hate the number of cars driven by Egyptian men that stop and ask if I want a taxi when I am walking, I love the fact that I feel safe walking, even on my own at night. 
I live on approx £300 per month in Hurghada, excluding airfares and rent.
Medical/dental treatment is relatively cheap and is good.


----------

